# Du bist Deutschland - Du bist Klowand



## Qoppa (22 Januar 2006)

Ein richtig schönes PR-Debakel des Chefs der Werbeagentur, der hinter der Deutschland-Kampagne steht:
http://blog.handelsblatt.de/indiskretion/eintrag.php?id=518

darum so schön, weil es das "wahre Gesicht" solcher Kampagnen enthüllt: ihren propagandistischen Charakter.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (22 Januar 2006)

*Das ist das Ende von ...*

Als Fernsehnichtbesitzer bin ich lediglich einmal mit so einem Werbespot konfrontiert worden. Die gezeigten Personen sonderten einen merkwürdigen Blödsinn ab, der eigentlich nur unter Drogeneinfluß entstanden sein kann. Wenn das tatsächlich Deutschland war, dann ist das Ende sehr nahe! Egal ob geschenkt oder sauteuer, die Kampagne war grottenschlecht. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## scrat007 (22 Januar 2006)

tja, ich bin gottseidank ausgewandert bevor das ins fernsehen kam ...


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Januar 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/68633


> Noch geschwätziger wird die Sache, wenn sie an einen großen Verteiler geschickt wird. So amüsiert sich Deutschland über eine Mail von J.R v.M. an Mitarbeiter und Kunden, in denen er sich über die Miesmacher beschwert, die über die wunderbare Kampagne "Du bist Deutschland" herziehen. Unter den Miesmachern kommt Kritik von einer Gruppe, die der Superstar der Werber so beschreibt:
> 
> _"2. Von den Weblogs, den Klowänden des Internets. (Was berechtigt eigentlich jeden Computerbesitzer, ungefragt seine Meinung abzusondern? Und die meisten Blogger sondern einfach nur ab. Dieser neue Tiefststand der Meinungsbildung wird deutlich, wenn man unter www.technorati.com eingibt: Du bist Deutschland.)"_
> 
> Es hilf nicht, hier den Artikel 5 des Grundgesetzes zu zitieren, weil der Werbeprofi andere Maßstäbe hat und in Impacts und Reichweiten denkt. Der jambatisierte Handybesitzer toll findet und in jedem Computerbesitzer den Untertan für seine Werbebotschaften sieht. Der Verachtung der Klowände des Internet entspricht der hirnlose Appell "Du bist Deutschland" und der stumpfsinnige Kaufrauschschrei Geiz ist geil. Du brauchst neue Klingeltöne, Podcasts voller Werbung, jede Menge neue Elektronik, keine Meinung: Du bist Deutscher. Und hast bitteschön ein blitzsauberes Klo und die Schnauze zu halten. Du bist Weichspüler. Du bist Superstar.



Man ist "geleidigt"

cp


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Januar 2006)

http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2006/01/20/klowande-das-portal/

Die Fortsetzung.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Januar 2006)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,397397,00.html


> Nachdem Werbeguru J-R. W. Weblogs als Klowände des Internets bezeichnet hatte, kochte es in der Blogosphäre. Jetzt hat sich von Matt für seine derben Worte entschuldigt. Ein Lehrstück über die wachsende Macht der Online-Community.
> 
> Zugegeben, die Kampagne "Du bist Deutschland" ist nicht jedermanns Geschmack. Sie ist sicher mutiger und besser als vieles, was bisher auf diesem Feld in Deutschland gemacht wurde.


Was ist denn das für ein Quark? Wenn bisher nur Mist produziert wurde, ist etwas was besser ist als Mist nicht unbedingt gut.
http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/0,1518,386544,00.html


> Echo aus der Nazi-Zeit
> Die Initiative "Du bist Deutschland" plädiert mit Anzeigen und Spots für Weltoffenheit, Engagement und Optimismus. Ausgerechnet der Slogan fand allerdings schon einmal Verwendung: als Agitationsspruch der Nazis.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Du_bist_Deutschland


> Positive Resonanz
> 
> Eine von den Initiatoren bei der Gesellschaft für Konsumforschung (GfK) in Auftrag gegebene Umfrage ergab, dass zwei Wochen nach Start der Kampagne 54% derjenigen, die sie bis dahin bewusst wahrgenommen hatten (35% der Bundesbürger), die Kampagne positiv bewerteten.


können zwei Milliarden Fliegen irren.... 

http://www.du-bist-deutschland.de
Die HP der Kampagne (nur mit Flash) vorher die Lautstärke auf Null stellen, das Gedudel tötet  den letzten Nerv

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/59558


> "Du bist Deutschland" säuseln die Partner für Innovation, die Heugeber und die regierungsamtlichen Schreckentöter Arm in Arm.


http://www.nerv-magazin.de/lifestyle/bist-du-deutschland.htm

http://www.spreeblick.com/2005/09/26/du-bist-deutschland-ich-mach-mit/
http://www.taz.de/pt/2006/01/13/a0257.1/text
http://www.wieder-deutschland.de/


----------



## Adele (27 Januar 2006)

Also, wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich wäre Stoiber.......


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Januar 2006)

http://www.klowaende.de/

cp


----------



## Qoppa (29 Januar 2006)

... immer noch nichts gelernt ... (wie auch?  :roll: )

der andere Agenturchef im Interview:
http://www.taz.de/pt/2006/01/28/a0193.1/text



> ... Wenn man mit Kommunikation bei einem sensiblen Thema was erreichen will, muss man den Hebel an nur einer Stelle ansetzen …
> 
> Aber wenn sie es schafft, ein bisschen was für die Bewusstseinssteuerung zu tun, dann wäre das ein wunderbarer Erfolg.


Das zutiefst Anstößige an dieser Kampagne ist, daß sie sich der klassischen Formen der Propaganda bedient ... Und der Klowändeskandal war nur deswegen interessant, weil genau das unfreiwillig-deutlich ausgesprochen wurde: "Kommunikation" = Medienkampagne, und nicht kritische Diskussion im Internet oder den "Intelligenzblättern". Eine Perversion des Kommunikationsbegriffes.

das wurde übrigens schon treffend in der Zeit analysiert:
http://www.zeit.de/2005/41/Spitze_41


> Das Nette am Kapitalismus früher war sein großmütiger Verzicht auf Propaganda. Bestechung, nicht Agitation hieß das Prinzip. Selbst Systemkritik wurde gerne angenommen (und damit entgiftet) oder aber (das war schon die schlimmste Strafe) der Lächerlichkeit preisgegeben. Damit ist es jetzt vorbei. Die Medienkampagne »Du bist Deutschland«, die derzeit mit unerhörtem Materialeinsatz durch Zeitungen und Fernsehen dampft, versucht das Publikum mit einem Optimismus einzuräuchern, als sei der Sozialismus wiederauferstanden, der den Menschen den real existierenden Mangel als Weg des Fortschritts zu verkaufen trachtete.


----------



## rolf76 (22 Februar 2006)

*"Du bist Deutschland" zieht Bilanz*


> zog nun G. T., der Vorstandsvorsitzende der Bertelsmann AG, begeistert Bilanz: "Die Stimmung in Deutschland hat sich in den vergangenen Monaten spürbar verbessert. Dazu hat ‚Du bist Deutschland’ sicherlich beigetragen."
> 
> *Den Beweis für diese kühne Behauptung muss T. allerdings schuldig bleiben. *


http://www.tagesschau.de/aktuell/meldungen/0,1185,OID5260086_REF1,00.html


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2006)

> Der Hintergrund der miesen Stimmung im Land wurde denn auch nur kurz gestreift,
> als die Macher der Kampagne den Erfolg ihrer hoch dosierten Optimismus-Kur feierten.
> "Die fünf Millionen Arbeitslosen sind natürlich da", gestand etwa die Geschäftführerin der
> Boston Consulting Group, Antonella Mei-Pochtler. "So lange sich das nicht ändert", betonte
> die ansonsten unerschrockene Business-Dame in kurzzeitig düsterer Tonlage, "wird es auch keinen Aufschwung geben".


Welche Erkenntnisfähigkeit, aber gesundbeten hilft ja bekanntlich...

cp


----------



## drboe (22 Februar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> > Der Hintergrund der miesen Stimmung im Land wurde denn auch nur kurz gestreift,
> > als die Macher der Kampagne den Erfolg ihrer hoch dosierten Optimismus-Kur feierten.
> > "Die fünf Millionen Arbeitslosen sind natürlich da", gestand etwa die Geschäftführerin der
> > Boston Consulting Group, Antonella Mei-Pochtler. "So lange sich das nicht ändert", betonte
> ...


Naja, es ändert sich ja. Man muss aber immer das Vorzeichen beachten. 2000-2005 im Überblick (Grafik). Besonders pervers: Exportüberschüsse und Langzeitarbeitslosigkeit (Grafik). Von diesen "Erfolgen" redet man nicht so gern. Ich schätze, dass das Ergebnis der letzten 20 Jahre Politik und Lobbyismus, nämlich ein verarmter Staat mit einer verarmenden, stillehaltenden Bevölkerung, politisch durchaus gewollt ist.

M. Boettcher


----------



## bödefeld (22 Februar 2006)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schätze, dass das Ergebnis der letzten 20 Jahre Politik und Lobbyismus, nämlich ein verarmter Staat mit einer verarmenden, stillehaltenden Bevölkerung, politisch durchaus gewollt ist.


Ich schätze das gar nicht, sondern bedaure diesen Umstand. Doch will man das der Politik anlasten? IMHO sind das doch überwiegend Parteisoldaten und Marionetten, die über ihre Karriere hinaus gar keinen Durchblick für die wahren Probleme des Landes haben. Und wer steuert das Ganze? Da kommt man natürlich nicht heran, da will keiner daran rühren. Es könnten ja noch mehr Arbeitgeber das Land verlassen...


----------



## Fipps (6 März 2006)

Es geht auch nach der Zwischenbilanz weiter, berichtet zuender.zeit.de.



> Liebes Du-bist-Deutschland,
> warum hättest Du nicht einfach sagen können: "Ich geb´s zu, war ´ne Scheißidee. Ich geh´ dann mal..."? Jetzt geht´s also weiter, und wir dürfen uns darauf freuen, dass Du uns in neuen Spots mitteilst, warum Du das eigentlich gemacht hast, weil Du festgestellt hast, dass "die Prominenten noch viel mehr zu Deutschland zu sagen haben" als nur krude Texte vom Teleprompter abzulesen.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (12 Mai 2006)

Ende gut, alles gut: 

*"Die Goldene Feder 2006"*:


> Im Rahmen einer Gala-Veranstaltung mit mehr als 400 hochkarätigen Gästen aus Medien, Show, Politik und Wirtschaft verleiht die Bauer Verlagsgruppe am Donnerstag, den 11. Mai 2006, in der Hamburger Handelskammer die „Goldene Feder 2006“ an Persönlichkeiten, die dauerhaft und erfolgreich in und mit den Medien gearbeitet haben. [...]
> 
> Mit *„Du bist Deutschland“* wird die größte Social-Marketing-Kampagne in der Geschichte der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ausgezeichnet. Laudator dieser bedeutungsvollen Kampagne wird Dr. Florian L*** sein.


Vgl. auch *wikipedia > Goldene Feder > Preisträger 2006*.


----------

